# What is it?



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2015)

Thought about using this in the challenge, but changed my mind.  I think this is just a weed, but it comes back every year in this large planter and gets huge green leaves until they turn yellow in the fall and wither away.  Anyone know what kind of plant it is?


----------



## carver (Oct 27, 2015)

Sure looks like the leaves of a Peace lily Dennis


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 28, 2015)

looks like a  Heartleaf Philodendron


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 28, 2015)

It is a Hosta (plantain lily,) not a weed. They are commonly used in shady areas for landscaping.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yep, what NCHillbilly said.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 29, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> It is a Hosta (plantain lily,) not a weed. They are commonly used in shady areas for landscaping.



It should bring you really nice blooms too.....There are lots of variations on these, but most should bloom once.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2015)

Hosta,  should bloom in mid May to June.  Shoots up a stem, and the blooms are on it.  We have them planted in the shady area under some trees and along the front porch.  Pretty easy plant to keep, and some beautiful foliage.  They also have a varigated one, with stripes on the leaves.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 30, 2015)

Pull it out when it dies off and break up the bulb mass into quarters (or more) they will come back up in the spring. You can spread them all over in shady/semi-shady areas. Some apparently taste really good to deer some don't.


----------

